# Tempestade Tropical BOLOETSE em direcção a Moçambique



## Antonio (29 Jan 2006 às 23:57)

A tempestade tropical Boloetse cruzou toda a ilha de Madagascar, de Leste a Oeste, havendo a probabilidade de se intensificar no canal de Moçambique e atingir este país em poucos dias


----------



## Antonio (31 Jan 2006 às 22:58)

Espera-se que esta tempestade tropical evolua para ciclone tropical dentro das próximas 48 horas, no entanto prevê-se que recue no seu caminho para Moçambique, voltando para Madagascar


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2006 às 15:18)

parece já janeiro de 2000 em que existiram aquelas inundações horriveis em Moçambique e depois o Outono foi extremamente chuvoso aqui em Portugal!

As teleconexões entre o ENSO e NAO são de ter em conta para uma melhor abrodagem do comportamento destas coincidências!  

espero que não seja semelhante senão vamos ter um 2000/2001 pelos padrões de precipitação, oxalá me engane.


----------



## Antonio (3 Fev 2006 às 21:04)

De acordo com o INAM (Instituto de Meteorologia de Moçambique) a tempestade Boloetse intensificou-se para ciclone tropical, alertando para trovoada continua e chuva moderada a intensa.

O ciclone trouxe chuva intensa a partes da costas Moçambicana, nomeadamente à provincia de Inhambane, onde entre 4ªfeira e as 9h de 5ª feira cairam 100ml de precipitação.

O nivel do rio Mutamba, mediu 3,16 metros, bem acima no nivel alerta de cheia de 2,8 metros.

Fonte= http://allafrica.com/stories/200602020575.html


----------



## Seringador (4 Fev 2006 às 10:39)

Caramba, quando eles estão a recuperar vem logo passados 5 anos mas se se passar uma situação semelhante,  podemos contar com um Outono Violento!!


----------

